# crank tools



## woodguy99 (Mar 7, 2020)

any body use crank tools to pull bearing on to a crank what tools doo u use thanks


----------



## Ax-man (Mar 8, 2020)

Are you talking about a chainsaw after you split a case and put new bearings in the case halves and need to pull the crank back through the newly installed bearing . If this is what your referring to then yes I have done it with one of those Farmertec Stihl knock off case splitting tool that is just for the clutch side that will also pull the crank through the bearing to seat the crank. It is pain to do it and take a lot of fiddling around but it does work . I have reassembled cases just by using the case screws to pull the halves together and use a soft hammer to center the crank.

If your referring to something different than a chainsaw I have no idea what would need to be done.


----------



## woodguy99 (Mar 8, 2020)

Ax-man said:


> Are you talking about a chainsaw after you split a case and put new bearings in the case halves and need to pull the crank back through the newly installed bearing . If this is what your referring to then yes I have done it with one of those Farmertec Stihl knock off case splitting tool that is just for the clutch side that will also pull the crank through the bearing to seat the crank. It is pain to do it and take a lot of fiddling around but it does work . I have reassembled cases just by using the case screws to pull the halves together and use a soft hammer to center the crank.
> 
> If your referring to something different than a chainsaw I have no idea what would need to be done.


 that what im talking about what kinda tools doo u use


----------



## Ax-man (Mar 9, 2020)

That Farmertec tool I mentioned comes with different crankshaft adapters to pull the various size crankshafts through the bearing . It is only for the clutch side of a Stihl saw . You could use the case screws to push the crank through the flywheel side bearing after you get clutch side together. 

A couple of members hers have made some custom tools just to pull a crank . Most of their stuff seems to be for Husky saws. 

There really isn't many tools out there to pull cranks because those tools are dealer items and not readily available to buy. Some guys put the crank in a freezer overnight , heat the bearing up a little with a heat gun or hair dryer and then drop the crank in . Never done it myself because I don't have the time for that . I have heard of some guys using C clamp(s) to push the crank halves together with the crank in the middle but again I have never tried this because those chainsaw crank case halves aren't uniform on both sides for them to come together evenly . This is not something I myself would do but in theory it could work some how. 

There are threads here on the site that discuss how to do this and those members I mentioned also have vids on U tube along with others on how to install a crankshaft after splitting a crankcase


----------



## trains (Mar 12, 2020)

I use and highly recomend Mattyos crank tool for pulling the crank thru bearings.






One crank tool to rule them all!







www.arboristsite.com


----------



## 2stroker (Mar 23, 2020)

One tool to rule them all!
I used mine today on an MS261 and it worked flawlessly. Well worth the money!
2stroker


----------

